# Headset 2008 CR1 Pro



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking around the net and can not find the specifications for the headset on my 2008 CR1 Pro. I've talked with Ritchey and a Scott dealer and neither had a clue. Anyone else already go through this that can help me out? It doesn't have cartridge bearings..but what are my options? Can I replace cups/add cups and use a cartridge type headset? No clue here. Thanks.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

my scott speedster s40, uses zs-3 fromcane creek 1 1/8, im sure your bike uses the same zero stack sistem, and if im not mistaken rits a 1 1/8 also.


----------

